# Wavemasters for at home practicing



## watching (May 18, 2018)

I'm looking into the wavemaster power line to be able to train with at home. Does anyone use this at home and are you happy with it?
I live in a smallish apartment on the first floor so the noise won't be an issue.


----------



## Dirty Dog (May 18, 2018)

We use the wavemaster at our dojang. I use the BOB at home. I'm perfectly happy with them. The worst thing I can say about them is that if you strike them hard enough for long enough, it's possible to split the base along the mold line. I've done it twice, with the bags at the school. Since you can buy the base alone, it's a pretty trivial thing to fix. I do recommend filling it with sand, rather than water. It's a lot easier to clean up.
Bear in mind that these were both bags that were used at the school by lots of people for several years before they split. The BOB at home is only used regularly my my wife and myself. It's been in use for 9-10 years and is just fine. I honestly doubt that it's the punching and kicking that leads to the splitting of the base. We're a YMCA-based program, and our classroom is shared. So the gear is stored in a closet. I suspect that what weakens them is using the top of the bag as a lever to tilt the thing up on edge so it can be rolled in and out of the closet. The one at home doesn't go through that.


----------



## tubby (May 21, 2018)

I have a different brand but same basic design. Be aware it is loud, both the striking part and the rocking of the base. it does move a bit, maybe a matt under it would help. they also have a quite soft bag, so they aren't really a conditioning tool in the way a heavy bag could be. On the plus side you, if you have space, you can work all around it, and can hit full length so leg to head kicks are ok.


----------



## Dirty Dog (May 21, 2018)

tubby said:


> I have a different brand but same basic design. Be aware it is loud, both the striking part and the rocking of the base. it does move a bit, maybe a matt under it would help. they also have a quite soft bag, so they aren't really a conditioning tool in the way a heavy bag could be. On the plus side you, if you have space, you can work all around it, and can hit full length so leg to head kicks are ok.



Ours seem to be less tippy now that they're filled with sand.


----------



## watching (May 21, 2018)

Dirty Dog said:


> Ours seem to be less tippy now that they're filled with sand.


I think I've only used them filled with water, I'm interested to see the difference with the sand.


----------



## JR 137 (May 21, 2018)

watching said:


> I think I've only used them filled with water, I'm interested to see the difference with the sand.


Water is more wobbly.  Water sloshes around inside.  I had a BOB filled with water about 20 years ago.  I’ve hit several Wavemasters in different forms filled with water.

My current BOB XL is filled with pea gravel (small rocks).  Night and day difference for the better.

Regardless of what medium you fill it with, how much it’ll slide across the floor depends on the surface.  Mine is in a cement floored basement.  It slid a bit.  I put one of those industrial rubber mats under it, and it doesn’t go anywhere now.


----------



## Deafdude#5 (May 28, 2018)

I use sand in mine for the base on carpet. You can adjust the weight by the amount of sand you add.
This will factor in the “tippiness” & sliding resistance.


----------

